# LR Address Book



## Jdancer (Jun 29, 2015)

​Hello everyone,

Is there a way to import an email contact list into the LR Address Book, or better yet attach it to the Mac contacts app.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 30, 2015)

rof lol; why can't all lr questions be that easy to answer


----------

